# Voyager Buloke Pale



## Fylp (25/5/15)

Hey All, 

I'm trying to work why my efficiency has dropped recently. One big change was going from Simpsons MO to Voyager Pale as my base malt. Happy with it in other ways, but wondering if anyone out there has noticed anything similar. 

Phil


----------



## bigmacthepunker (25/5/15)

Hey Phil, I have noticed that also, was at 75% with BIAB. Using Voyager Veloria as base and their speciality malts i found drops to 68% to 70%. What did find was, a courser crush at 1mm over 0.8 improved the result.
Cheers
Big G


----------



## bigmacthepunker (25/5/15)

But, I love the voyager malt.


----------



## Fylp (25/5/15)

Thanks Big G. I have had the same % drop, it's good to know I'm not alone. I went pretty hard on the crush, but I might give it a 2nd run through next time. I don't get to caught up with efficiency, but it sucks when you're way off the OG. 

Phil


----------



## n87 (26/5/15)

I found this with the veloria (?) I used last time. usually comfortable around 85%, knocked it to 75% or so
Made a nice beer tho.


----------



## clarkie54 (26/5/15)

I actually found it went the other way and I got a couple of percent increase on two different brews. Great fresh grain and it's made some bloody nice beer.


----------



## Fylp (5/6/15)

Hey fellas, I just finished up a brew today using the same grain. Double milled thus time and hit %85!!! I now also love the voyager


----------



## Spiesy (6/6/15)

Absolutely love the flavour of their roast malts, which all use Buloke.


----------



## n87 (26/6/15)

did a batch with this last weekend. ~95% mash efficiency! (usual 85-95)

seems I must have stuffed something up last time.


----------

